# Question about parking brake



## Conspiracy767 (Jan 18, 2010)

When i engage my parking brake the car will not roll forward but it sometimes will roll backwards and it only rolls backwards never forward. Anybody have any idea why it would do that? i need help.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure why, but when we had some bad snow this winter I took my ebrake off and coasted backwords down my driveway. When I went to move foreward it was locked. Reverse was no problem when I tried a second time. Ended up getting a bucked of warm water and splashed them. Melted and was fine. My neighbors laughed at me for driving the GTO in the snow anyway, then alittle more for stalling when the car wouldn't go foreward. I love my Potenza 960AS. They never let me down.

I'm sure yours isn't snow related, but maybe something mechanical will alow it to go reverse is something fails?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Conspiracy767 said:


> When i engage my parking brake the car will not roll forward but it sometimes will roll backwards and it only rolls backwards never forward. Anybody have any idea why it would do that? i need help.


yeah i have this problem all the time...i took it into the dealer before the warranty went out and they said it was normal?:confused but yeah its seems like theres a transmission lock or something for the forward motion, but ill roll down a 1% grade if the car is pointing down the hill...i just put it in gear whenever i put the brake on. I have a really steep driveway and havnt had any issues...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Conspiracy767 said:


> When i engage my parking brake the car will not roll forward but it sometimes will roll backwards and it only rolls backwards never forward. Anybody have any idea why it would do that? i need help.


My GTO works fine. But my G8 does the samething your car does, it has the same setup as the GTO. I took it to the dealer and they said it was normal.
:confused I may adjust it anyway, because I hate when it sits on the park prawl, but not too much to where it's dragging.


----------

